# Sulfur Smell.



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Had a smell of sulfur inside my rig like you get from your battery when low on water and getting hot. Only mine was disconnected. I even got my snoz right on top of it and battery was not culprit. Could it be my fridge? Mine is on the list and I still need to get it done but just slipped my mind until we were out on a trip. The dometic site said a smell of ammonia but like I said it smelled like sulfur. Couldn't find source, any ideas


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only Sulfur source would be the batteries.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Did you have chilli for lunch? Do you have a dog, My inlaw's doberman was absolutely rank at times.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

It could have been the girls I guess, I know it wasn't me or my boy...we always claim it. My dogs not usually that bad, we had a Boston Terrier that passed away about a month ago that would run you outside.
--Mike


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> Had a smell of sulfur inside my rig like you get from your battery when low on water and getting hot. Only mine was disconnected. I even got my snoz right on top of it and battery was not culprit. Could it be my fridge? Mine is on the list and I still need to get it done but just slipped my mind until we were out on a trip. The dometic site said a smell of ammonia but like I said it smelled like sulfur. Couldn't find source, any ideas


In our A-liner when we got that smell it was because the water in the Hot Water Heater had gone bad........since you have checked your battery and it wasn't that. You might try to drain it and see if that helps.

Good luck..........Luckylynn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Even though I said the battery was the only Sulfur source there is always the Black tank and the Hydrogen Sulfide that can be produced in there.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

hot water heater was used over & over so no old water....however I was at the beach and we always have a little sulfur odor there in the freshwater. DW was bothered by it more than me. We were out by fire and I was noticing it but i was leaning towards it being a neighbors battery. maybe odor brought in through AC? Now that I think back, I may have left the grey tank drain open so my kids could shower without runnin back & forth....could have worked its way back through sewer lines so not exactly black tank, but close enough. Thanks for workin my brain Andy.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We started geting the sulfur smell when we'd turn on the hot water. After reading about this issue here and other forums before, we discovered that it is the STALE water left in the hot water heater between trips. So, we installed a hot water tank quick drain valve and drain the tank after every trip. No more smell. PCM


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

luckylynn said:


> Had a smell of sulfur inside my rig like you get from your battery when low on water and getting hot. Only mine was disconnected. I even got my snoz right on top of it and battery was not culprit. Could it be my fridge? Mine is on the list and I still need to get it done but just slipped my mind until we were out on a trip. The dometic site said a smell of ammonia but like I said it smelled like sulfur. Couldn't find source, any ideas


In our A-liner when we got that smell it was because the water in the Hot Water Heater had gone bad........since you have checked your battery and it wasn't that. You might try to drain it and see if that helps.

Good luck..........Luckylynn
[/quote]

We've experienced the sulfer smell from old water sitting in the HWH too long (several weeks) in the hot weather. So now if we are not going to go camping within two weeks, I drain the water heater and open the low-point drains. I also remove my carbon-filled under-sink water filter cartridge and let the cartridge sit in the sink and dry out, lest bacteria starts growing.

Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

We were camping last weekend and had a really bad sulfur smell. Thought it was the black tank. Checked the battery earlier this week after reading this post and the negative wire was stained from touching the battery. It didn't burn through the casing, but it is black/dark brown. Didn't realize the battery could get that hot. Never thought of checking the water, took a gallon to fill. Going to take the battery to Autozone and have them check to see if its still good.

Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------

